# HOW TO USE THE NEW BATTERIES ?



## surapon (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Another stupid question from me again, Since 2002, I use so many Batteries NP-E3( total 8 of them) for my love Canon 1DS MK I---Yes, Until 3 months ago, All of them too old( like me), just can charge and use only 20 Photos shooting.
That why I buy 4 more Batteries----
The Question that : 
1) I should charge two( of 4 new batteries) batteries, and use only 2 of them--and keep 2 new batteries in the cold place with out charge them--OR
2) charge 4 of new Batteries and rotate them , and use until all of them until No power in the batteries, and start to charge again.

Thanks you, Sir/ Madam.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2014)

Are they NIMH? 


A freezer is good for storage of NIMH.


http://www.ehow.com/how_7234784_store-nimh-batteries.html


----------



## surapon (Jul 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are they NIMH?
> 
> 
> A freezer is good for storage of NIMH.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane Photography.
Yes, All of them are NIMH. Batteries = Super cheap too, Just $ 18 US Dollars , and Free shipping, if order more than 35 US Dollars.

The question is, I should use only 2 new batteries, and Keep another 2 new batteries in the Freezer ?
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. Unlike wine, the batteries deteriorate over the years, and keep them without use does not prevent them from deteriorating. Specifically, the Ni-MH batteries should be stored discharged, to prevent premature aging. The exception of the great ENELOOP, which has a special chemical composition for longer life.

As you have 4 batteries, you can number each one and rotate to all be in use. If you think you can take months without using a particular battery, keep it uncharged to preserve it.


----------



## canonistic (Jul 14, 2014)

my experience with batteries is that age is the main killer. occasional charge and use (full drain if possible) helps.
I vote for using them, rotating them to even out the wear.


----------



## surapon (Jul 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Unlike wine, the batteries deteriorate over the years, and keep them without use does not prevent them from deteriorating. Specifically, the Ni-MH batteries should be stored discharged, to prevent premature aging. The exception of the great ENELOOP, which has a special chemical composition for longer life.
> 
> As you have 4 batteries, you can number each one and rotate to all be in use. If you think you can take months without using a particular battery, keep it uncharged to preserve it.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
I already write the number on 4 of them + 2014 too. Yes, Sir, I will rotate them, and use them until out of power.
Have a great night , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 15, 2014)

canonistic said:


> my experience with batteries is that age is the main killer. occasional charge and use (full drain if possible) helps.
> I vote for using them, rotating them to even out the wear.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. canonistic .
I will do as you said, That Include all the batteries that I have for all of my CANON Cameras.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are they NIMH?
> 
> 
> A freezer is good for storage of NIMH.
> ...




Aging of batteries is a chemical process, and freezing them pretty well stops the process, so that there will be little ageing, if any while in the freezer.


The life is usually considered to be a number of charge / discharge cycles, but storing them fully charged does place stress on the dielectric, so store them with only a small charge in the freezer, and don't worry about them. 


Its basically the same reason that we stored film in the freezer, the chemical process was halted, so film degraded very slowly and could last dozens of years.


If you only use your camera occasionally, just freeze two of the batteries.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 15, 2014)

The storage and using of Accumulators depends on the Type of Accu.

The older NiCD or NiMH get´s Memoryeffect if they often discharged not completely,
some Chargers are able to discharge the Accu befor charging to avoid the Memoryeffekt.

The newer LiType Accus ( used in most of our Cameras ) dont have this Memoryeffekt an don´t
like to be full discharged - fully discharging reduces Lifetime AND Capacity.
( Like the Accumulators in the Car ( LeadAcid Type ) )

Storing in a cold Place is good for long Time Storage.
LiType don´t like very hot Environment ( especially LiPolymeretype ( Car in the Sun...  ) .
Best for LiType ist Storage not fully charged.

When using: Cold Accu has to be warmed up first to geht more Power ( softly ! ) .

I would cycle threw the Accus to use them all the same Counts.
If possible don´t charge below 20%.

As written above in this Topic: Cold Storage reduces the Speed of chemical Procedures
inside the Batteries .

In real Cold Environment it´s an good idea to use NiType Accus if possible.

But... i´ve got an old Powershot G2, the Accu was used loveless for over 10 J 8) .
But now he ist death ! - So this is the only Reason to by an DSLR :  8) .

Greetings Bernd


----------



## sanj (Jul 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Unlike wine, the batteries deteriorate over the years, and keep them without use does not prevent them from deteriorating. Specifically, the Ni-MH batteries should be stored discharged, to prevent premature aging. The exception of the great ENELOOP, which has a special chemical composition for longer life.
> 
> As you have 4 batteries, you can number each one and rotate to all be in use. If you think you can take months without using a particular battery, keep it uncharged to preserve it.



Wine goes bad too without proper storage! 

Surapon:
You must rotate all 4 batteries. If you have the possibility of putting 2 away, then you do not really need them. In that case, next time, buy only 2 and replace them when they die with fresh batteries.


----------



## surapon (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you, Sir, My dear Teachers and Friends.
As we know, IF we do not know some things, Just ASK--And Our friends who already know, will give you the right answers.
THANKSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> The storage and using of Accumulators depends on the Type of Accu.
> 
> The older NiCD or NiMH get´s Memory effect if they often discharged not completely,
> some Chargers are able to discharge the Accu befor charging to avoid the Memoryeffekt.
> ...




Thats a old myth, It sold a lot of special chargers, even the Canon charger for the old 1 series could discharge a battery and then recharge it. proper investigations of this have never found it to be true. I had some very good scientists on my staff, and they tested lots of batteries. It only happens with a special material that common batteries like we use do not have. 


http://www.repairfaq.org/ELE/F_NiCd_Memory.html


http://www.dansdata.com/gz011.htm


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 15, 2014)

If found the Memory Effekt really true - and i am using NiXX Accus in other Hobbys for many Years ( with much higher Current than Photo/Flash ) .

There are some cheap Chargers on the Market who dit the Job, and also the different Type
of Brands and Series worked not the same.

Some NiMH also don´t like to be deep-discharged - do not go lower than 1V/Cell .

This is only my Experience, i´ve measured a lot and selecting Cells and so on.

Actually i found no AA-Type Accus with good Performance, the Eneloop Cell ist often told to be good - but in Reality for High Current there are better Choices.

But this Topic seems to be LiXX Type für Canon Bodys, not NiXX for Flashes for Ex. .

Sorry for my poor English ;-) .

I only trust my own Measurement´s i don´t need others 8) .

Bernd


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> If found the Memory Effekt really true - and i am using NiXX Accus in other Hobbys for many Years ( with much higher Current than Photo/Flash ) .
> 
> There are some cheap Chargers on the Market who dit the Job, and also the different Type
> of Brands and Series worked not the same.
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear Friend Bernd.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------

